# Cant play my main WoW Toon



## hod928 (Jul 3, 2007)

k this might not make all the right sense cause i just copyed this from a previous post on the WoW site with no help at all

Hi, I cannot log into my main toon on the Bronzebered server. He is a 50 Human warlock. I have talked to like 12 GM's to far from my alts to fix this and ive had no success. We have tried everything from changing the name of my Interface, ***, and cache Folders. We have tried moving my toon none with success.We have tried everything and cannot get it to work. It just stays at the loading screen till i get disconnected. Please Help me! Also this has been going for for about 3 months now. 

ok thats the post i made but now im wondering what if it my ram i have half a Gig. and i rerolled another toon during this 3 month period and i got a warrior up to lvl 39 and now he is startinf to experience the same problem a little bit.


----------



## deus 0.96 (Jul 11, 2007)

Well, that seems like a problem with your internet connection, what speed do you have? also are you sure you have the ports enabled or some kind of firewall, does it only happen to characters with whom you reach higher lvls or does it happen with lowbie chars also, try doing a boot full system scan and do a spyware check just in case, reply with the results and the info i asked, hope this helps.


----------



## hod928 (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi, i have 256k, im not shure if i have the ports but i have had the firewall turned off for about 2 months now. This only happens to my Toons that Reach a High lvl about 35+, I did the scans and i have no spyware or anything


----------



## deus 0.96 (Jul 11, 2007)

Well, 265 isnt bad so that couldnt be a problem, have you ever had some problems with wow before as in did you ever get a temp ban or any other problems like that if so try deleting your cache folder because it stores all data from the servers and maybe something is corrupted, just in case remove your ***, cache and interface folders, maybe one of your addons are doing it, just put your interface folder on your desktop till you see if that was it, also if you had any ui mods as in total ui revamp you should do a repair, ill do some research and ask some friends if they ever experienced anything like this, ill let you know when i find something, till then try these things and tell me bout the whole ever get banned thing, hope this helps.


----------



## hod928 (Jul 3, 2007)

No i got a warning thoe, I have Deleted and reset my interface and everything, I have run the repair and everything. But this is weird, Just last night i was playing my friends lvl 70 on my computer for the first time. I loged on and off with him and everything and i could still play him. Untill this morning when i trye loging in him i get the same thing as my other toons...


----------



## little_cruden (Jul 23, 2007)

If you can log onto other toons ont he same account then I doubt internet setup is your issue here. 

What happens when you try to log onto the char? Does the loading screen come up and then your disconnected?

I doubt it's Blizzard working with your account. If it were then your entire account would be unavailable for use, as they donn't jsut ban or suspend individual characters normally, although I'd suspect they could if the need ever came about.

Have your tried logging onto a amtes computer with your account to see if that works? If so then I think amybe jsut a clean isntall of WoW might do the trick  .... despite how long that does tend to take.... :upset: lol


----------



## hod928 (Jul 3, 2007)

little_cruden said:


> If you can log onto other toons ont he same account then I doubt internet setup is your issue here.
> 
> What happens when you try to log onto the char? Does the loading screen come up and then your disconnected?
> 
> ...


Yes your right. I can play on other computer's right now i have my friends labtop to play. I have reinstalled WoW 7 times...


----------



## little_cruden (Jul 23, 2007)

Does your friends laptop work through your internet connection?

That will narrow it down to your computer or your connection. Then it's gonna be easier to find the fix.

If it's the computer then maybe run a chkdsk just to make sure it's all fine, and if that doesn't help, maybe time to wipe the hard drive.


----------



## wowfood (Dec 14, 2005)

one thing i've found, and this works with ALL mmo's i've played

after installing the mmo, do a defrag. wow is a large game and if its split up in numerous places it slowly loading time etc. My normal routine if anything bad begins to happen is to turn all graphics down low, and run a defrag.

defrag is my answer to most problems though.


----------



## hod928 (Jul 3, 2007)

How do you run a Defrag??


----------



## little_cruden (Jul 23, 2007)

Go to Start > Programs > Accessories > System Tools > disk Defragmenter


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you're running Windows XP and have the built-in firewall enabled you should start there by turning it OFF. If you have a router, try bypassing it and plug the cable from the modem directly into your PC. I've noticed some strange things in WoW lately, but they always showed AFTER being logged in.


----------

